# thread starter?



## bonj2 (15 Aug 2007)

Why this afternoon, is it suddenly not displaying who started a thread?
I think this is more important to know than who posted in it last.


----------



## Shaun (15 Aug 2007)

I've purposely removed it to visually open-up the forum thread list. I think it looks tidier this way.

If enough people think it's important to show the thread starter, I'll reinstate it, no problem.


----------



## bonj2 (15 Aug 2007)

could we not display it in a separate column to the thread title, or in the same column as the most recent poster?


----------



## Arch (15 Aug 2007)

Could have done with a 'not bothered' option really...

I'm not bothered, but I think as I generally didn't notice who started the thread, I won't miss it...


----------



## bonj2 (15 Aug 2007)

well the column header still says "Thread / Thread Starter" so we probably want to change that aswell if we're leaving the thread starter off...


----------



## Shaun (15 Aug 2007)

I may be able to tweak the templates to show the author in a separate column. Let me see ...


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Aug 2007)

Admin said:


> I may be able to tweak the templates to show the author in a separate column. Let me see ...


That would be good. I like to see who has started a thread.


----------



## Shaun (15 Aug 2007)

Okay, bonj, you happy now?


----------



## bonj2 (16 Aug 2007)

er..yes! oh yes that's much better than it was originally even.


----------

